# fisherman are on Indian!



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I buddy of mine took a pick of guy on Indian yesterday, long island, 1st pull off.

2.5-3" today!

He is heading out in a few hours, I'll be out after work also!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Reply back to make sure you aren't dead.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

K gonefishin said:


> Reply back to make sure you aren't dead.


That's no lie. Walking on it is one thing, drilling a hole into it is another. At least 4 inches of ice is a safe rule to LIVE by for fishing!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

K gonefishin said:


> Reply back to make sure you aren't dead.


That's no joke! It has to be super clear for me to even think 4" is a remote possibility. 6" makes me feel better, but once it gets cloudy all bets are off. To each his own i guess, please stay safe............... fish with a buddy, spud bar, float suit, ice picks, whistle, cell in ziplock, dry clothes in you vehicle........


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

3" of clear hard ice is better than 6-7" of cloudy. I'd inch my way out. Was on 2.5" of clear last year and never heard a crack or had any problems.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I hope that you are trolling. No fish is worth getting hurt over.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

That lake is shallow like buckeye lake. Not that you cant get in trouble but there are several guys that fall threw every year there pushing it and they basically can just stand back up and go change cloths! 
Also the area hes talking about is ALWAYS the first to freeze so dont take it as they are fishing the whole lake


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Lol I've fished Indian for 25 years on 2" -3" of ice and have NEVER , EVER fell in ! It's 3 feet deep on the first pull off! 

I hammered bluegills, and crappies, 2 years ago and guys were all on bank watching me pull one in after another in!

I've got a spud bar. Clear 2" inches is better than cloudy 4"!

No one will be falling in! LOL


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Everyone has their own opinions on this and I have fished on as little as 2.75 on Willard res and I won't do it ever again it's just not worth it. Fishing over 3 FOW has a different feel than fishing over 25FOW. To each his own I won't judge anybody for their decisions but I will wait till at least 3" and really prefer 4 myself. I can't get comfortable on that sketchy ice


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> .........Fishing over 3 FOW has a different feel than fishing over 25FOW..............


Have to agree with that and did not realize you are out over such shallow water there. 90% of the time when i am on a reservoir around me, the bottom drops off fast and would be over my head just a few feet off shore. Even if it was that shallow, not sure i would be comfortable fishing like that. Everyone does have their own limits. Enjoy the ice, stay safe and i look forward to a report.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Three inches is enough, but you are one spring away from wet. Over top of 3' then go for it. I have accidentally ridden my quad over three in Erie. It looked different, but everything else was so "good". Got off went back with the spud, and found 3. FWIW it was crystal clear and didn't even flinch, much less break. Be careful guys, spuds, spikes and ropes on early ice... Go with friends and use your heads. Someone has to blaze the trail.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I already heard someone dropped through drilling a hole up there today, LOL

Ill wait a few days or weeks till we get 4" myself and Im a crazy lunatic about getting on the ice...ha ha


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Not enough on indian, how about a little farther north. Anyplace?


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

Here we go with the "x number of inches of ice is / is not safe" or will or will not hold someone up discussion.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks like most people were simply posting what they personally felt safe getting out on..................


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

The only way I'm walking on 2.5" of ice and beating a hole in it is if I'm wearing one of these:


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

AtticaFish said:


> Looks like most people were simply posting what they personally felt safe getting out on..................


I'm 6'2" tall. The ice would have to be that thick for me to consider it. Then I would have to find someone to drill my holes for me. Either way it probably won't happen.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Wouldn't chopping a hole through ice be more stressful on it than drilling holes? Man, chopping holes through 2" of even clear hard ice would give me the "willies"! 
I mean I know 2" is supposed to hold an adult barring any weakening factors, and I could see drilling thru it before chopping, but over 3' with little current, I'd be willing to try chopping...


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Guys gill fishin n guys eye fishin on that lake are very different....eyes typically at the mouth of a river are not even close to gettin fished yet for obvious reasons n the gills well who really cares. someone made a fishing report which is helpful for alot of us but in turn we have to read 15 other posts about someone else who is scared to death of ice and it becomes a my floaty is bigger than yours contest. If you cant contribute to a FISHING thread or if you KNOW of a hazard to others then maybe you should start a thread "im so scared i about peed"


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I've been on three inches of ice in that area. We usually have a path to walk where we always keep the ice checked. A couple years ago one guy didn't want to follow and went across snow covered and went in. There is never safe ice, but we take chances all thru life. If I wasn't working I would be with them.


----------



## Greenpea (Mar 24, 2013)

I can't imagine walking out on ice that thin. When it gets to four or more I'll gladly make make a cautious trek out. Less than that, the docks will do just fine.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

EYEFISHER2 said:


> Guys gill fishin n guys eye fishin on that lake are very different....eyes typically at the mouth of a river are not even close to gettin fished yet for obvious reasons n the gills well who really cares. someone made a fishing report which is helpful for alot of us but in turn we have to read 15 other posts about someone else who is scared to death of ice and it becomes a my floaty is bigger than yours contest. If you cant contribute to a FISHING thread or if you KNOW of a hazard to others then maybe you should start a thread "im so scared i about peed"


Reading the OP and the only information I saw was regarding ice thickness; no fishing info. Since the OP, this conversation seems to have stayed pretty well on track, about ice thickness.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

A report of ice conditions is directly related a fishing report just as a hazard that others should watch for is. Posting useless information about your opinion (ex. I dont like to ice fish) is directly related to the WHO GIVES A CRAP thread. We see it time and time again and it will continue untill the ice is all gone. But no need to post that u dont LIKE 2-3-10-20"es of ice because noone cares, your one less person that will be drilling a hole 8' from me and thats the only part that matters


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Again... everyone has their own opinion on when to poke the cold stiff slab laying in front of us now, i thought we were over that? How about we avoid the wandering discussion that IS a fishing forum of which we are all members of and......................... were there any fish caught on Indian today THROUGH the ice?


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

EYEFISHER2 said:


> A report of ice conditions is directly related a fishing report just as a hazard that others should watch for is. Posting useless information about your opinion (ex. I dont like to ice fish) is directly related to the WHO GIVES A CRAP thread. We see it time and time again and it will continue untill the ice is all gone. But no need to post that u dont LIKE 2-3-10-20"es of ice because noone cares, your one less person that will be drilling a hole 8' from me and thats the only part that matters


Then I for one apologize directly to you for railroading this thread you created; my post was meant to be humorous and since there were already about ten posts about ice thickness and safety I assumed this had turned into a discussion.

I would appreciate it though if you could direct me to the WHO GIVES A CRAP thread; I have a chili recipe I'd like to share.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I think the key point being made by folks is that at first ice, its VERY dangerous and there are many that are new and inexperienced and i think many folks were trying to make sure folks are being safe, lets face it safety comes first when on the ice and ill read a hundred posts reminding folks about safety without it bugging me. Thats my .02 worth take it or leave it, no apologies from me.

Salmonid


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's amazing how selfish and narrow minded some people act.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Well to my knowledge, no one fell threw yesterday, some fish were caught, mostly small, but a few you could clean! Little over 3" today at first pull off at Long Island, Indian Lake.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Flannel_Carp said:


> The only way I'm walking on 2.5" of ice and beating a hole in it is if I'm wearing one of these:


What would the goggles do for you on the ice?


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Bucket Mouth said:


> What would the goggles do for you on the ice?


Help you see the fish on the way down!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> The only way I'm walking on 2.5" of ice and beating a hole in it is if I'm wearing one of these:





Bucket Mouth said:


> What would the goggles do for you on the ice?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 200225


Ice anyone?????


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

Congrats to everyone. This thread is currently ranked as the most viewed thread on the home screen.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

For us ice nut jobs.............. this time of year is worse than cabin fever in spring right when the ice is about to break for those die hard boat fisherman. We are all chomping at the bit, raring to go, bout to bust a nut. Ice just needs to set in a little better................ FOR ME OF COURSE. (geesh, have to keep politically and socially neutral even on a fishing reports)


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

This thread needs some "analytics" experts to help decide what ice thickness everyone feels is safe enough to venture out on.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

I get taken to task if I don't post and I get taken to task if I do post. I guess mentioning that its going to be near 50 degrees both today and tomorrow and what that would do to the ice would be stating the obvious.


----------



## walleyeRod (Jan 24, 2011)

I will put money on that someone will have fishing report next weekend temps looking good for use nut jobs!!!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> This thread needs some "analytics" experts to help decide what ice thickness everyone feels is safe enough to venture out on.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Your body mass makes all the difference in early ice season. Smaller, light weight guys will always have the advantage of fishing first ice. I've learned that over the years so when guys post these first ice threads, I don't get all antsy and crazy about the 2" ice threads. I just wait til it gets thick enough where I won't have a pucker factor.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

GETTING BACK TO ORIGINAL POST-CARP, HOW MUCH DO YOU WEIGH? BIG DIFF IF SOMEONE IS 170 LBS OR 250 LBS? JUST BE CAREFUL GUYS-RAIN COMING.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

haha! you go ahead on that thin ice! ill wait a few weeks............ The early bird MAY get a worm... BUT, the second mouse always gets the cheese.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Actually the second mouse rarely goes for the cheese because its covered in mouse blood. Just sayin'


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

My old ice fishing buddy was 6'8" tall and weighed 525 pounds. When he walked out on the ice, I knew my little butt was safe!!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm new to ice fishing but golly I'm going for it this year. 3 inches of ice isn't safe ?


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

You troll. lol


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Ha!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

lovin life said:


> I'm new to ice fishing but golly I'm going for it this year. 3 inches of ice isn't safe ?


So 3 inches is bad??


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Apparently it's overkill


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Fished tonight, not at Indian though................. there was some shore ice & i just walked out so i could cast out a little deeper.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I dont like getting wet , I might consider 3 inches of ice if the water was only 3 feet deep and I had a sheet of plywood to stand on 

Hard to believe there is that much ice though , is that for real or are you guys just treating cabin fever with the winternet ?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

TClark said:


> My old ice fishing buddy was 6'8" tall and weighed 525 pounds. When he walked out on the ice, I knew my little butt was safe!!


Wouldn't want to be near your buddy on 3" ice..............


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I confess that I have fished on three inches... It took the three of us "buddy system" three tries to get to our sacred hole. The direct route got too thin, the second attempt got too thin, but coming out and around kept us on three inches. Most will say crazy. What was crazy was the next 10 people who saw us out there and walked out on the direct route that was one hit ice. They literally were on 1.5" at best to get there. No spuds, no rope, never checked, didn't care. The purpose of these posts above is not to anger the op... Not to start fights, it is to remind people that they need to use caution. Just because you see me out doesn't mean we walked straight from the truck to the hole. The fire department is needed for fires not stupid people trying to be first on the ice.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Yep. Newbies and people just following the crowd, wait a few weeks it will be safe. Safety in #'s.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Never fished Indian, and live no where near Indian, but just so you guys know, it is 0°as of 3:15am Wednesday morning


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Indian is my go to lake, about forty minutes away. It's the first lake to freeze on this side my the state. We always use caution (at least some of us). I did have a dumb moment, after cutting my holes I parked in my lawn chair. There was some snow cover and the longer I sat the more of it that got wet. Only stayed about ten minutes and I left. I was on 4" of clear ice, Remember There Is No Safe Ice.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

quackpot said:


> Indian is my go to lake, about forty minutes away. It's the first lake to freeze on this side my the state. We always use caution (at least some of us). I did have a dumb moment, after cutting my holes I parked in my lawn chair. There was some snow cover and the longer I sat the more of it that got wet. Only stayed about ten minutes and I left. I was on 4" of clear ice, Remember There Is No Safe Ice.


Thanks for the report, were you on the west side of the lake?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Carp and quack, what kind of structure or bottom are u guys pulling panfish off of? At my "home lake" last year we weere getting shallow gills off dockposts. But very few crappie.
As soon as the ice gets thick enough for ME to feel comfy im gonna head that way.
Im assuming just ice jigs with maggotsor waxies?
Should i bring minnows?


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

ol girl was on 3 inches last night. she didn't seem to have any problem with it.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I haven't been on the ice this year yet. I fish Long Island but the first pull off is shallow. There are a lot of lilly pads with a few downed trees. The second pull off gives you more choices when it freezes. Go to the right and I have caught gills, crappie,perch and smaller bass. On the left I have caught crappie,saugeye and bigger bass.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

quackpot said:


> I haven't been on the ice this year yet. I fish Long Island but the first pull off is shallow. There are a lot of lilly pads with a few downed trees. The second pull off gives you more choices when it freezes. Go to the right and I have caught gills, crappie,perch and smaller bass. On the left I have caught crappie,saugeye and bigger bass.


Thanks man!


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Kenlow1 said:


> GETTING BACK TO ORIGINAL POST-CARP, HOW MUCH DO YOU WEIGH? BIG DIFF IF SOMEONE IS 170 LBS OR 250 LBS? JUST BE CAREFUL GUYS-RAIN COMING.


I'm 190 with 50 lbs of ice gear, sled,shanty etc! Forgot wax-worms add 1 oz.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Always willing to help when I can. I will be there Saturday morning and will post while I'm there


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Hopefully it's game on. If I'm not working Saturday I will be somewhere. I may head up to some St Clair marinas and put a smack down on those ridiculous red ears


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> Hopefully it's game on. If I'm not working Saturday I will be somewhere. I may head up to some St Clair marinas and put a smack down on those ridiculous red ears


For those who want to be perfectly safe on ice....wait in the parking lot until "BUBBA" gets there, and then follow him out...If he doesn't come that day, follow the other guys. Moral to the story......first footprints on ice/snow covered ice are the dangerous ones. I love to ice fish, but have promised myself and those I love that I will never be that guy, "new" "secret" spots are just not worth the price guys....be smart...AH2


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I ice fish St Clair fairly often nothing new to me. I think Gino's is off limits to parking this season. I will know more if I head that way this weekend


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

laynhardwood said:


> I ice fish St Clair fairly often nothing new to me. I think Gino's is off limits to parking this season. I will know more if I head that way this weekend



Gino's is closed and up for sale . No more parking


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

What a bummer


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

laynhardwood said:


> What a bummer


I wanna fish st Clair for sunnies!! If anyone is going up let me know! I'll drive us up


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Bubble burstin time - Gino's is off limits, and I saw some recent pictures of St. Clair, and none of them looked promising.

F2W, I see you're an alternate for the MWO. Good luck if you make it in.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I will PM you Fish2Win if we are headed up and we can just follow each other or something I have a couple people that would also like to go. I am hearing some marinas are producing.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

laynhardwood said:


> I will PM you Fish2Win if we are headed up and we can just follow each other or something I have a couple people that would also like to go. I am hearing some marinas are producing.


I would love to go to st clair, if you guys are going and dont mind some company let me know. I have all my own gear and know how to fish just never been up that way before


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

laynhardwood said:


> I will PM you Fish2Win if we are headed up and we can just follow each other or something I have a couple people that would also like to go. I am hearing some marinas are producing.


Don't get sucked into his, Lovin life, and minnowheads nasty habits. I'll fish with them for the day but never an overnighter. I like to eat my chocolate chip cookies


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

fishintechnician said:


> I would love to go to st clair, if you guys are going and dont mind some company let me know. I have all my own gear and know how to fish just never been up that way before


Ok will do my friend Mike has been getting some Intel and is going to get back to me tonite or tomorrow morning. The ice is about the same as here and if it rains tomorrow up there it will have to wait another week.


----------



## airbrn439 (Feb 20, 2007)

the 2 inch ice don't bother me in that area worst case you get your legs wet its the catching 4 inch gills in 3 ft water that I have trouble getting excited about done it though beat nothing


----------

